# Haunt Effects - Controlled Chaos in Thirty Minutes.



## MParkerMedia (Feb 13, 2014)

I've always had a love for Halloween. I was born in October, so I always felt a sense of excitement when the month rolled around. As a kid and still as an adult I'm drawn towards scary movies, stories, and video games. This later translated to me writing my own horror stories, and becoming interested in low budget special effects make-up, but when I joined this site those were only bonus reasons for making an account. 

My real, immediate reason for having created an account was due to school project that caused me to feel terror so intense that I felt sick to my stomach for several days after receiving the instruction sheet. I had been chosen to write, produce, and direct my classmates in the taping of a single thirty minute TV show. My show idea had been a DIY and Special Effects show, which interested enough of my film student colleagues enough that my show was one of the few chosen to actually be made. It seems silly for me to become so terrified of making a TV show. It's more a fear of public speaking mixed with just being very shy and introverted by nature. 

View attachment 193556


I knew that not many people at my school knew very much about prop building, or special effects make-up, so that cut it from my pool of possibilities for finding interview subjects. After a night of frantic searching the internet, I found a Houston area haunter. I had already decided against asking anyone too far away from the Houston area, because it seemed a bit silly to ask someone to travel very far for a thirty minute student TV show that was likely going to be cheesy and very likely prone to the errors of students just learning the equipment. 

My search turned up a user named Houston Haunter, and after a quick look at some of the photos he had posted to the forum I sent of a private message explaining my project and asking if we could talk about a possible interview. While I waited (and hoped) for a reply I browsed the forum and began posting on some of the general topics. 

View attachment 193557


Luckily for me, Houston and I exchanged e-mails and began talking. On the day of filming, it was my very good fortune to get to meet Houston, and have him participate in my show. In fact, because Houston had 15 years experience haunting, the interview portion of my show was a class favorite. It was a lot of work getting all the paperwork together, and then coordinating with everyone in my class to get all the leg work done. On the day of the show I was really only able to very briefly greet Houston, and then to thank him for helping my project becoming so much better than it could have been without a knowledgeable guest. 

This experience and my trial of the forum through my account has been so awesome, I'm looking forward to sharing and learning more from this community.


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

Awesome story! Just curious, are any of your horror stories published, and if so how might one access them? I would love to have a gander


----------



## MParkerMedia (Feb 13, 2014)

I was published in a college literary magazine, but a quick look at the archive showed that the issue I was in was taken down.  I'll be more than happy to re-post that story here on my blog though very soon.

By the way, the person in that second photo is not Houston Haunter. These are my pictures from the practice day.


----------

